# Becker (Ferrari & Porsche too) Head Units + iPod?



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, so I simply can not stand my Monsoon system in my MK4 Jetta! Yeah, it is decent and better than a lot of things, but being a perfectionist, I simply demand better. I want it loud, crisp and clean and with great color and depth...but I don't want my car to look like a Circuit City.
For the Mid and Treble, I am considering a set of JL Audio Evolution C5 speakers with silk dome tweeters with a W3v3 sub, all powered by a couple of Slash Series amps! But what to control it all...
I like the look of my single din tape deck with the cd changer in the trunk...clean simple and OEM! I'd like to retain such simple and unassuming styling but increase the performance and interface. There seems to be nothing in the aftermarket that suits me and newer VW/Audi radios don't do me much better.
I am considering the likes of a Becker radio. I know they are OEM on most Ferrari's and Porsche's. After fiddling with my dad's in his F355 Spider, I am pretty sold. It is clean and simple and easy to use! Has anyone integrated an iPod to these units.
I know Becker sold an iPod kit for some of their aftermarket units that would allow the driver to have full access to his ipod via controls on the unit, with the luxury of searching through genre, artist, album, song, etc. and it would obviously display the information on the screen. Can I obtain all these features on an OEM Becker unit of a Ferrari or Porsche? Furthermore, is there an aftermarket Becker unit that will fully function in the US?


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Becker (Ferrari & Porsche too) Head Units + iPod? (mylesofsmyles)*

try http://www.beckerautosound.com/ for the radio. they're in NJ. as for the IPOD, I'd try dice. I believe they make an IPOD adapter for the Becker radios.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Becker (gti19403)*

Dice does not support Becker at this time
some radios have an aux input plug in which case I have a few aux input connectors that will work, in the case where you need a full interface, we can specail order the Dension units


----------

